# John Deere 1050 problem



## kipvanhoof (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi i'm new here and just thought i would see if anyone had any suggestions on how to fix my problem

I have a 1050 4wd I replaced the left front hub bearings on and after i got it back both front tires lock up when i drive in forward the front driveline is not hooked up on it so i know its not locked up in 4wd it goes backwards fine just not forwards. also when i pick up the front end and turn the tires they spin fine but when i spin on side forward the other side goes backwards? please help thanks


----------



## sarge1572 (Jun 30, 2008)

When you put it back together did it look like this??


----------



## kipvanhoof (Apr 30, 2012)

yes the hub and gear assembly but i have not put the driveline in yet


----------



## steve zitney (Jun 4, 2019)

kipvanhoof said:


> Hi i'm new here and just thought i would see if anyone had any suggestions on how to fix my problem
> 
> I have a 1050 4wd I replaced the left front hub bearings on and after i got it back both front tires lock up when i drive in forward the front driveline is not hooked up on it so i know its not locked up in 4wd it goes backwards fine just not forwards. also when i pick up the front end and turn the tires they spin fine but when i spin on side forward the other side goes backwards? please help thanks


----------



## steve zitney (Jun 4, 2019)

I am also having the same problem. I replaced some seals and now I cannot drive forward as both wheels lock up but I can drive in reverse with no problem.Any help would be gr early appreciated. THanks, Steve


----------

